# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ماذا يعني قولهم بالياء ( المهملة ) أو الباء ( المعجمة ) ونحو ذلك ؟

## شرياس

*السلام عليكم

ما معنى قولهم ( بالياء المهملة ) أو ( بالباء المهملة ) أو ( بالياء المعجمة ) ونحو ذلك .

تابعت الأحرف المشار إليها فوجدت أن لها تشيكل مختلف مع إن الوصف هو الوصف , فتجد الباء مثلا وعليها فتحه ومرة أخرى كسرة والوصف هو ذاته .

فما هو تعريف مصطلحات ( المهملة ) و ( المعجمة ) ؟*

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

بعض الحروف قد تشتبه بسبب النقط، فيميز الكاتب هذه الحروف بوصفها.
فالباء والتاء والثاء والياء تتشابه، فيقال:
ب= باء موحدة.
ت= تاء مثناة فوقية.
ث= مثلثة.
ياء=مُثَنّاء تحتية.
أما النون فلا تلتبس عند النطق بها، فيكفي في حقها أن يقال: نون.
حاء= مهملة.
خاء= معجمة.
أما الجيم فلا تلتبس، فيكفي في حقها أن يقال: جيم.
د= مهملة.
ذ= معجمة.
س=مهملة.
ش=معجمة.
ص= مهملة.
ض= معجمة.
ط= مهملة.
ظ= معجمة.
ع= مهملة.
غ= معجمة.
تنبيه: لا يوجد ما ذكرت من قول ((ياء مهملة)) أو ((باء مهملة)).
والله الموفق للصواب.

----------


## شرياس

*جزاك الله خير أخي أبو عبدالرحمن على الشرح المفيد , وأعتذر عن الخطأ في العنوان فالأحرف كثيرة , وشكراً على التنبيه .*

----------


## أبو القاسم

الإعجام هو فك العجمة..بتمييزها أي وضع النقطة عليها
فحين يقال:ذال معجمة..فالمراد لما اشتبهت مع الدال..فك عجمتها بوضع النقطة عليها
والمهمل ما ترك على حاله دون تنقيط

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

أبا عبد الرحمن الطائي
جزاك الله خيرا، ولي سؤال هو: أي حرف لا يلتبس بآخر إذا نطق، وإنما يقع اللبس إذا تشابهت صور الحروف، فما معنى قولك "أما النون فلا تلتبس عند النطق بها، فيكفي في حقها أن يقال: نون." وقولك "أما الجيم فلا تلتبس، فيكفي في حقها أن يقال: جيم."؟؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

يعني عندما يكتب المصنف تمييزا لحرف بعينه (نون) ثم يسكت، فهذا يفك عجمته ويكفي في بيان حقيقة الحرف. أما عند اشتباه حرفي الباء والياء مثلا، فحتى اذا كتب المصنف هذه باء وهذه ياء وهذه تاء، وهذه ثاء، وسكت، فاذا سقطت نقطة في النسخ مثلا بتصحيف أو غيره، فان تمييز الأعجمي من أمثالنا للحرف المقصود يضيع تماما، ولا تنفك العجمة في تمييزه - وهو الغرض من كتابة اسم الحرف - ولا يكون لكتابته أن الحرف اسمه (باء) أو اسمه (ياء) كثير نفع أو فائدة! حتى أنا الآن وأنا أكتب (ياء) و(باء) ونحوه كأسماء للحروف، قد أضرب بيدي على حرف مكان حرف بالخطأ فيفسد الأمر! (ابتسامة)
من هنا جاء التمييز ببيان أن الياء (مثناة تحتية) أي تحتها نقطتان! أو الياء (مثلثة فوقية) أي فوقها نقط ثلاث، وهكذا، ولم يكن ذلك مطلوبا عند كتابة المصنف لنوع الحرف أنه جيم، أو أنه نون، لأن هذه الأخيرة ليست من أسماء الحروف التي ان تصحفت وسقطت النقط عنها في نسخ النص إلتبس الاسم بغيره مما يشبهه في رسمه.

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا الفداء
ولعل سبب سؤالي أن الأخ الكريم قال "نطق" ولم يقل كتابة "نون" وهذا نص كلامه "أما النون فلا تلتبس عند النطق بها، فيكفي في حقها أن يقال: نون."، ومرة أخرى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الإيضاح المفيد لفهم ما أراده الأخ.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم
ولا تنسوا مشايخي الكرام أن من اصطلاحهم:
في الفرق بين الضاد والظاء أن الأخيرة: مشالة.
وتستعمل أيضا بقلة:
في الفرق بين الصاد والطاء أن الأخيرة: مشالة أيضًا.

----------

